

There's an intern for that - gabaix
http://internstore.com/

======
dangrossman
I recently read some blog posts by HN frequenters about the work they have
their unpaid interns doing. I don't believe it's legal to have them doing that
work without pay; if you treat an intern like an employee, you have to pay
them, or you're violating both federal and state labor laws.

Just a reminder.

[http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/2010/04/15/can-a-
califor...](http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/2010/04/15/can-a-california-
company-have-unpaid-interns/)

~~~
owls
Yeah this is true.

I'd like to use this space to say don't become an intern at some sleaze bag's
company. Make sure they pay you more than they do at Taco Bell.

------
wdewind
This seems strange...the most recent ad basically says "if you need an
industry level professional for cheap we've got it." If you are an industry
level professional why are you at HyperIsland doing internships? The ads are
slick, but by definition they offer a product that doesn't exist. It will be
difficult for them to bridge the expectation gap created by the ads.

~~~
phwd
It puts a spin on jobs for interns replacing stacks of resume/cs with
videos/apps.

Those are not interns at HyperIsland. Those are students. It is described in
the press release.

<http://internstore.com/press/press.php>

There is no gap, HyperIsland well specifically the students of HyperIsland are
touting that they are good enough such that agencies should come to them
instead of the other way around and it is as easy as getting an app.

I was not able to see any hidden meaning of cheap / low value in there.

~~~
wdewind
Why else would you hire an intern?

------
kin
I like the background track but it is much too distracting to hear what the ad
is saying. Is it just me?

In any case, if executed well I personally think this is a great idea. Student
interns are pretty much cheap contractors because they generally lack
experience and seek experience. For simple tasks companies can benefit from
filtering through a database and watching a few videos to look for a great
personality to work with.

When I was an intern I learned a lot and they got cheap labor out of it. Win-
win IMHO.

------
foysavas
Wait, is the intent of the video to draw a comparison between the over-
saturation of unpolished iPhone apps with an endless supply of interns?

------
jamesteow
Fantastic execution and something to do about interns? Has to be HyperIsland.

------
vnchr
Hmmm... They only have iNterns in stock in the white style. I'm gonna hold out
until the fall release.

~~~
AashayDesai
I see what you did there.

------
code
Very nice idea. The site is well done. I like

